# Water coming into my mk4 GTI



## B3passat19 (Jan 4, 2010)

I was cleaning my car. Which for me means gutting the whole interior because I recently quit smoking I wanted to get rid of all traces of tar and especially that smoke smell. Well after taking my carpet and the insulation under it out. The driver's side was completely soak and smelt of stank. While my car was sitting in my driveway one rainy day I noticed a stream of water that puddled behind my driver's seat. I followed it up to the firewall then couldn't see any higher. All I know is that I could trace it up to just behind my gas pedal. I have also had the recall done for the sunroof drains besides its not even coming from that side of the fire wall area. Is there a drain in the gutter under the windshield? Could that be clogged? Anyone else have this issue and resolved it?


----------



## FuturaYell00 (Apr 11, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...nroof-drain-locations&highlight=sunroof+drain

I just cut then ends of the drains off in the door jam and blew the system out with my air compressor. worked great.


----------



## B3passat19 (Jan 4, 2010)

I already had the recall done but either way it's not coming from that side.


----------



## jiinxsta (Nov 26, 2007)

I had this same exact problem a couple yrs ago. Took me forever to find the problem! Eventually I did find it! It was the rear sunroof drains. The tubing on the sunroof drain at the top tube and nipple is notorious for the glue not holding a good seal creating a leak.

Here you go:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2115848


----------



## B3passat19 (Jan 4, 2010)

So I finally found what the issue was. Thank you to everyone for the help but it was not the sunroof. My issue was located in the gutter under the windshield wiper cowl. After removing the wiper arms, wiper cowl and wiper assembly with motor i noticed there was a pool of water which at certain angles such as the nose of the car being higher then the rear. Well submerged in this puddle was a metal plate that has a wiring harness going through it. Some times this boot can be torn and cause a leak. However this wasn't the case. Instead the gasket around the metal plate was dried and torn, causing my leak. I remover the plate and applied a bead of clear silicone around the bottom to fill the valley where the gasket was located. Enough so that when reinstalled there was a nice amount of squeeze out. Which I smoothed with my wet finger. AND WALA NO MORE LEAKS!!!! :wave:


----------



## B3passat19 (Jan 4, 2010)

More water :banghead: please help


----------



## ross15018 (Apr 5, 2012)

You should not use harsh chemicals to wash your car as they can damage the sealing on doors and windows and allow water to sweep inside the the car. This water is very harmful as it can cause mold growth inside the car and can damage the interiors and electronic devices.


----------

